# Gonna recharge tomorrow



## FLQuacker (Apr 27, 2019)

I have worked my arse off this turkey season. 2 weeks left in Georgia...so to get ready for the final sprint, I'm gonna go fight the Apalachee Bay redfishies

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Apr 27, 2019)

Three days until the fat lady sings on our season here in Alabama. I’ve lost a lot of sleep and walked a lot miles in the last 5 weeks. I hate to see it draw to a end but I’m ready to get some rest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 27, 2019)

Go get them Wayne.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 27, 2019)

Jealous!


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 29, 2019)

If ida got a little help...lol. Cool morning to start out, and the fish never warmed up either! Forgot it was Sunday and boat traffic was outrageous! Oh well...got to float the boat anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------

